# Chips, Chunks or Pellets?



## sjturbo

New to the forum but I've already seen some great info! I've smoked before on my Little Chief electric but alas it's time to move up! I'm interested in the Master Forge 2 door at Lowes (can't break the budget). One of my questions is what is the best type of wood cut for this type of propande smoker, chips chunks or pellets? I've also seen some mods to improve heat and smoke retention that look good. Hope to be able to share my experiences (once I have some). Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## richoso1

Welcome to the SMF, good luck on selecting your new smoker. I moved your thread to roll call, so that everyone can give you a warm welcome. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sjturbo

Judging by the avalnache of reply's I must be in the wrong forum.


----------



## richoso1

Depening on the type of smoker, and the the firebox size, chips or chunks will work. Chunks will give you a longer burn and less time spent refilling chips. Just my opinion.


----------



## rdknb

Welcome to SMF, Not sure how I missed your post, I use chips in my Brinkman. but have been thinking about seeing what happens with some smaller chunks.  Best to try both and see what works for you


----------



## Dutch

sjturbo, welcome to SMF. I started out using wood chips in my GOSM propane smoker but then I made the switch to wood chunks. I have used wood pellets only because my daughter gave them to me one year for Father's Day and I didn't have the heart to tell her that she got the wrong stuff. The pellets worked just fine, but I can't justify the extra expense of the pellets vs. the cost of wood chucks to strictly use the pellets.


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome Turbo to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127  

  Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

  

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## birdleggs

chips always


----------



## nwdave

Well, I'm going to go against the trend, kinda, sorta.  I smoke with a GOSM.  I'm still experimenting with various wood smoke flavors if you will.  Being a resident of NorthWest Washington State, I find that my access to the various favored woods is extremely limited.  Most of the commercial sources (read big box stores) seem to think that hickory and mesquite are the only woods available, throughout the world.  A good friend of mine did his winter sojurn through the south and picked up some Pecan Logs in a bag which I treasure but that's about it.  Yes, I could order "chunks and smoking logs" off the internet but then I have to pay big bucks for shipping.  Alternative:  Pellets, Chips, Shavings, Chunks, anything available locally.  Ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I recommend chunks with some chips added in to fill in the voids.. it should give you a nice long session of smoke before you have to refill it.


----------



## sgtbarker

Newbie here as well and also a newbie to smoking. I purchased a Masterbuilt 3 rack electric smoker this summer and started out using chips for two easy reasons, one the manufacturer recommended them and two the wood box is very small and so I'm restricted to chips or pellets. Hope to glean a lot of info from the forum.


----------



## SmokinAl

sgtbarker said:


> Newbie here as well and also a newbie to smoking. I purchased a Masterbuilt 3 rack electric smoker this summer and started out using chips for two easy reasons, one the manufacturer recommended them and two the wood box is very small and so I'm restricted to chips or pellets. Hope to glean a lot of info from the forum.




Welcome to SMF Sarge!

Why don't you go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome!


----------



## steamaway

If you have a Gander Mountain locally they have a good selection of woods to choose from. Good selection of smokers as well. I prefer chunks normally as they can also provide some heat.


----------



## michael ark

What jeff said.


----------



## steiny8

I agree with Jeff. I've got a propane Brinkmann and use chunks and chips. I've found good chips at Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, and some local butcher shops. Typically the wood I find at the butcher shops is the same as the big stores, just a bit more pricey.

Good luck!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Welcome to SMF, I recommend the free e-course to help get you goin. I would personally go with chips with some chunk. chunk could be your heaver smoke wood if used sparingly to get a great flavor


----------



## roller

Welcome and thanks for joining us here at SMF...I use pellets now that I am a AMAZN smoker guy...


----------



## eaglenrv

At most retailers, chunks are a better buy.


----------



## wkydog

I am sort of new to the smoking scene. A lot of my family had their own smoke houses. They were all home made and of various sizes. Some that you could walk into. All of them used chunks or small logs. That is where I came in. I found the wood and cut it. I even had a customer that used Cotton Wood on fish and it turned out good. His smoker was two 55 gal. barrels that he welded together. I am retired now and so I got one of the Brinkman electrics. I use the biskets and am starting to experiment.

I do have a question. I did some pheasants a while back and they turned out like leather. Flavor was good but it was more like jerky on the bone. I kept the heat at 165 for three hours on 6 birds. Do I need the heat higher and a shorter time or what ? I want to do a goose next if I can figure out how to make it tender and moist.

Thanks


----------



## steve k

Gees, don't ya get an apple tree or two (hundred thousand) up there in NW WA state?  What about cherries, I''ve had Ranier cherries from WA, which are to die for, certainly an orchard or two might be willing to give you their castoff cuttings?  I've used cuttings off my apple trees to great success on pork shoulder, pork roast, chops, and I'm in Illinois, not exactly the apple capital of the world.  I have also used peach cuttings, I've bought cherry chunks, which I use to smoke kielbasa, because it's what my father and grandfather used.  I'd love to get cherry wood for free.  I am almost tempted to plant a tree, just so I can.


----------



## smoke in mn2

Welcome sjtirbo,

I just got the same smoker! Haven't fired it up yet, but in my other smoker I liked to use a combo of chips and chunks. the chips give you smoke sooner and the chunks give you longer lasting smoke so you don't have to add as often and often I don't need to add at all. I always soak my chips/chunks at least 30 min before smoking. By looking at the depth of the wood pan in this smoker you may have to be selective on the chunks so they aren't too big.

Happy Smoking :)


----------



## smoke in mn2

Welcome sjtirbo,

I just got the same smoker! Haven't fired it up yet, but in my other smoker I liked to use a combo of chips and chunks. the chips give you smoke sooner and the chunks give you longer lasting smoke so you don't have to add as often and often I don't need to add at all. I always soak my chips/chunks at least 30 min before smoking. By looking at the depth of the wood pan in this smoker you may have to be selective on the chunks so they aren't too big.

Happy Smoking :)


----------



## elkmaster101

All right, this is directed to all you pro smokers.

I need some new summer sausages recipes.

did an Italian.

a typical pepper/onion .,

l and  a jalapeno

some samon,

jerky, and deer sticks

and some breakfast sauages  

all in one smoke

every thing turnned out great , would just like to make some thing different.


----------



## kirks

I'm not sure about new sausage recipes, but you sure win the award for best shop!!  Is that all wild game?


----------



## elkmaster101

Yes it was two deer i took down this past week with my bow.

I had 90 pounds of scraps so I mixed it with 40 lb of pork butts.

We mixed then let let it stand in the refrig. for 3 days to blend.

then we stuffed let it sit overnight in the casings and somoked 12 hours on sat. 

cold smoke for 4 + hour 105 to 107 deg.  then brought it up slowly.

the samon stayed in the longest it hit 160 deg. for about 10 min.

the trick is the cold water bath as soom as you pull it out of the smoker.

shut down the cooking process right now.

I have 2 tags left for upcoming gun seasom and 1 bow tag left so I need soom suggestions.


----------



## jonrussell76

Wkydog, I noticed your post about pheasants and it reminded me of the time I tried to smoke a wild turkey. A friend shot, skinned and brined it. I smoked it and it turned out just like leather. Through my research, I found that you should always leave the skin on and wrap it in oil soaked cheesecloth. I tried a turkey breast this way and it turned out perfect. If there isn't enough fat on the meat to keep it moist, you have to create a protective layer.  Hope this works.


----------



## bulletsbbq123

I like to use both chunks and chips.  I like to soak the chunks for about 30 minutes prior to putting them in.


----------



## wkydog

Thanks for the info. Before I had my smoker. A friend of mine did two Canada Geese for me. The first I skinned and it didn't turn out good. The second I plucked. It was to die for. It was juicier than any ham and flavored just as good. He would not tell me how he did the second one. So I figure from your info the skin and all of that fat under it was a big factor. Thanks


----------



## smoker dude

Greetings. John is my name. This is my first post so feel free to point out any errors I may commit. Chose "smoker dude" because it is the name given to me by the guy who works at the local produce stand where I pick up my fruit for the smoker, 3 very basic Brinkmann Smoke n Grills. I prefer chunks and I have them soaking in water 24-7-365. Also have a stash of dry chunks and use both in combination to control temp. I like chunks for the longevity of the burn, or smolder.


----------



## smokinnoob

Welcome to the SMF.  This is a fantastic place to get some great insight into the world of smoked foods. I too agree with TulsaJeff.  I have the Master forge two door you're looking at.  I use a mix of chunks and soaked chips.  You will need to make some mods, 1. need door seals (it spews smoke form the doors) 2. Wrap the fire box lid with foil and poke a few holes (it tends to catch flame unless done) and don't trust the thermo on the door get yourself a good digital thermo.  I picked up a maverick et-732, from suggestions from these folks on the forum, one of the members sells them at a good price too.  Good luck and better smokes.

Chris


----------



## sprky

Wow how on earth did i miss this. I know its an old thread and you probably have your answer by now but what the hack ill give ya my 2 cents worth any ways.

First I want to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you to SMF. its a great place/ folks here are willing to share there wealth of knowledge and wisdom. I might suggest you check out the 5 day e-course on smoking if you already haven't. Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

I have the MF 2 door LPG unit from Lowe's. I ditched the chip pan lid, and use a mixture of a few lumps of lit lump charcoal, chunks, and chips. I cover the top of the chip pan with HD foil if I start getting flare ups. most of the time it is just open. I add more chips, and a few chunks every hour or so. I arrange it like this; lump in center chunks all around, chips filling in voids


----------



## bones style

I'm new to this forum, but have been following Jeff's from my first smoke. Looking forward to talking BBQ.

I like a mixture of chunks (hickory) and chips (apple) in my Brinkman charcoal smoler.


----------



## steve k

Anybody have any tips on doing Pheasant?  I did a couple skinned, they tasted good, but dried out too much.  Is there an easy way to pluck a pheasant.  Yea, I'm a city boy, but I've just recently discovered bird hunting.


----------



## smoker21

Yummy!!!!


----------



## micklouie

I have purchased the Master Forge from Lowes. I was lucky to get a dent and ding deal from the manager. I love the smoker. I have used it on chicken, pork butt, and ribs. Purchased another rack to make it 5. Don't know why they onnly give you 4? I did 9 racks of ribs in there. My friends told me they were better the the big local BBQ shack that the President of the United States visited while in town. I'm proud of my hard work at it. Take some time to get a good remote temp gauge. I like the wirelss ones you can remote check. The door works pretty close, but safe to have a backup. It's a Redi-Check. Has dual feature for mat and air temp.

I used used chips and chuncks and both work fine. Chunks seem to last longer. I have some old scraps of hickory flooring that has worked perfectly. Lowe's sells some chunks and chips in a bag. They work really good.

Good luck and have fun with your purchase.

Mike


----------



## cpd111

I've used both chunks and chips, i like both. I smoke with a Webber smoker. I believe i get better smoke with chips. You do have to replace them more often, but i usually keep a small bucket of wet chips next to the smoker.


----------



## graystratcat

I recently added a Master Forge gasser to my 'herd' and although I haven't had it long and am still working out some kinks, I do like the thing.  It's a decent smoker for the price if you do the rope gasket insulation mod and use some decent thermos. 

As for chips vs chunks in this smoker I've found that using both seem to work the best for me.  I will say this, the smoker box in this unit is really not all that deep and as other above had said, larger chunks will not fit in the smoker box... but, you can always take the bigger chunks from a bag and use a hatchet with a wooden maul or even a dead blow hammer and split the larger chunks to size.  Just use the hatchet like a froe or splitting wedge. i.e.,, put the hatchet on the wood chunk (don't swing it) and then hit the back of the hatchet with a wooden maul or dead blow hammer...

And wrapping the lid of the smoker box with foil seems to be a necessity with this unit.  I'm really thinking about replacing the smoker box on this unit with something a bit different - but haven't decided on the final solution....

-Salt


----------



## sprky

micklouie said:


> I have purchased the Master Forge from Lowes. I was lucky to get a dent and ding deal from the manager. I love the smoker. I have used it on chicken, pork butt, and ribs. Purchased another rack to make it 5. Don't know why they onnly give you 4?
> 
> Mike




Lol I bought enough racks to put 1 in every slot


----------



## harleysmoker

I also say chips and chunks. I was using chips only in my Master Forge propane and they were catching on fire even though I soaked them in water. Now I take heavy duty foil and wrap up some chips and larger chunks and add a little bit of chips outside the foil to get it smoking quicker.

Some of the chunks are way too big in the bag I just take my hatchet and split them up into smaller pieces.


----------



## graystratcat

I noticed this about my Master Forge yesterday while smoking some jerky.  If you slide the smoker box into the unit on the top rail of the shelf support vs. between the 2 rails (like you would for a rack) it elevates the smoker box about another inch...seemed to help a bit with the chips/chunks catching on fire - even though I wrap the lid of my smoker box with HD alum foil.  I also started soaking chunks/chips for the Master Forge but I don't wrap the chips/chunks in foil.

I still think it's a heck of a smoker for the price.

-Salt


----------



## graystratcat

PS:  I also save the remnants of the chunks from the smoker box - after they've given up the last bit of TBS -  because it turns into lump charcoal.  I use my 'free' lump charcoal in my Weber grill when it's time to grill something.  After a couple 10 or 12 hour smokes in the Master Forge I have quite the bucket of hardwood lump charcoal....

Guess I'm into using every resource....

-Salt


----------



## jimmismoking

Welcome to the forum sjturbo.

Again with what most are saying Chips are good for smaller fire boxes where chunks will not fit. I have a vertical charcoal smoker and a MES 30'. My vertical I can easily load chunks and my fuel source with no problems. The chunks allow for a even burn along side of the fuel source. If I try to use chips  in the vertical smoker they burn up so fast I end up using most of the bag trying to get the same level of smoke I would from a few chunks. On the flip side if the chips work perfect for the smaller firebox on the MES. There is no way I could load a even a small chunk in the firebox.

I've never used pellets but I have read some reviews about them not being a great idea. Personally, I like to try things once and a second to be sure I don't like it.


----------



## frosty

Welcome aboard Turbo!

There are so many experienced, friendly, helpful folks that will be able to answer any questions.

Please let us look over your shoulder by sending photos of your rig, and your efforts as well

Good luck!


----------



## vstyn

elkmaster101

How do you kept all that sausage fresh


----------



## khoutdoors

I'd like to try pellets if I can find someone that sells them locally. But I have been using a planer in my garage to make shavings from apple and hickory tree branches. The shavings start up fast, but they burn up fast too. My firebox is small, and it has to be looked at every half hour,


----------



## elkmaster101

chips and dust catching fire------ try putting in in a good ld heavy aluminum backing pan and setting in just off to the the side of your fire.

they will smolder  and actualy coal out but hardly ever catch fire.

in my case i build a health fire in my box then smother it with wood chips which i gathered from my saw.


----------



## elkmaster101

by the way hte wood is butternut.


----------



## fyrfyter41

Not sure of your area, I have alot of farm stands around me that have all kinds of wood apple peach cherry and so on. I actually made friends with one of the farmers from buying at his roadside stand and in conversation he trims the trees and I stop by now and again and purchase some from him.i have some buddies in my area that do the same thing because the big box stores dont carry anything but hickory and mesquite.


----------



## meat hound

sjturbo,

I have the smoker that you have. I've only used it once so far. Smoker two beer can style chickens and a 9lb brisket. Worked awesome. Very happy with my first time out. I use a mix of mesquite and apple... both were in chip form. I noticed that they didn't last long. Even when I used chips that I had soaked overnight I had to refill the chip tray a lot... say every 30 minutes. After a while I just did it every hour instead. I went through about two full bags of chips from Lowes. I think they were 180 cubic inches each.

So the recommendation for chips and chunks makes a lot of sense to me. The chips should burn relatively quickly. Hopefully by the time they are gone the chunks will be going and you may get a longer steady smoke from the combination. I've also thought about using soaked chips in half of the tray and dry chips in the other half. The idea here being that the dry chips would burn then later the wet chips would kick in.

I'm a newbie to smoking so this is not backed up by experience, just me applying my melon to the best of my ability. Hoping others may be able to provide input  ;-)

Bill


----------



## welnaje

Chips, Chunks or Pellets? How about sawdust?


----------



## redrac

I was just in Home Depot and they had apple cherry pecan hickory and mesquite in chunks and chips.  I also found about 20 bags of hickory chips at  99 cent store, some great buys in there 5 lbs of potatoes 1 buck big bags of seasonings canned goods big bag of japs 1 buck


----------



## mneeley490

redrac said:


> I was just in Home Depot and they had apple cherry pecan hickory and mesquite in chunks and chips.  I also found about 20 bags of hickory chips at  99 cent store, some great buys in there 5 lbs of potatoes 1 buck big bags of seasonings canned goods big bag of japs 1 buck


I've never seen pecan at Home Despot around here. They always carry hickory and mesquite (two woods I use the least) and might have apple and cherry for a very short time so I tend to stock up on those when they're available. I've had to order pecan and pay the huge shipping fees.

For the guy on page 1 who asked why we don't have apple wood available here in WA, well our state is divided by the Cascade Mountain range. Most of the people, myself included, live on the west side, while the apple and cherry orchards are almost all on the east side. It is possible to load up on wood, but it's about a 5 or 6 hour trip each way over the mountain passes.

We have some small fruit trees here in my area, but most are not large enough to get much wood out of them. Besides, my neighbors get wary when they see me looking longingly at theirs.


----------



## kyta66

I just got the master forge at Lowes. Last years model. They gave me a great price so I got it. I use both chips and chunks. Get the chips going then the chunks take over. Chunks last longer less time filling it up when the chips burn out. I love my master forge propane smoker. Good luck!!!


----------



## cullowheedawg

In the past I used mostly hickory chips but have been trimming up an apple tree and have used the cut limbs. Along with either hickory or apple chips I buy.  Seems to last longer and flavor is great.  I also know many orchards cut down some trees in fall so good time to buy apple wood. Most likely same for other fruit woods.  I am considering cutting down one of my apple trees   Just mix and match till you find what works for you. Cullowheedawg


----------



## southtexascoast

I BELIEVE THE BEST SMOKER SIMPLY BURNS SMALL HARDWOOD LOGS, THE TYPE OF HARDWOOD DOESN'T MATTER MUCH. FRUIT BURNS COOL.ANY NUT WOOD IS GOOD, MESQUITE CAN BE STRONG.


----------



## smokinwfriends

image.jpg



__ smokinwfriends
__ Dec 31, 2012






I use Hickory wood that I am blessed enough to have growing all over my property...


----------



## jrdr653

I am a new smoker and have experimented with both, I like the results with chunks with voids filled with chips. The chips go faster but the chunks linger around for a great smoke flavor.

I use a Landmann Great Smokey Series Gas..


----------



## dilksdad

Been a smoker for too many years and have tried them all. Amazn Smoker and pellets works the best of any combination I've tried and saved a lot if sleep on over night smokes!


----------



## jim s

I burn wood for heat so I've got plenty of oak, ash, hickory, maple, poplar. Can someone answer a couple of questions for me ? Should the wood be dry or green, bark/no bark, Maple ?? , what size "chunks" are we talking about ?


----------



## yoni63

Chunks here mainly due to using a Master Forge double door.  When I upgrade to a full shop built smoker on a trailer this year, I'll use the regular wood cut a bit larger than chunks. Chips on my smoker just don't last long enough and I spend my entire time loading wood.


----------



## themule69

Jim S said:


> I burn wood for heat so I've got plenty of oak, ash, hickory, maple, poplar. Can someone answer a couple of questions for me ? Should the wood be dry or green, bark/no bark, Maple ?? , what size "chunks" are we talking about ?


do not use green. i repeat do not use green. the better it is seasoned the less chance of bitter taste.i haven't seen any difference about bark on or off. maple is a good smoking wood. don't know about poplar. the size of the chunks can be golf ball or smaller up to 6" long and as big around as a beer can or larger for a stick burner. your better off to experiment with your smoker and find out what it likes. then their is the AMNPS it is great and pervides smoke only. not much heat...great for cold smoking or to add smoke. it burns pellets or sawdust.


----------



## rgudyka

I am a southwestern Washington native.  I have been actively smoking for just over a year.  And I have to say, making my own chunks of smoking wood (vine maple, apple, and the beloved alder) gives me as much pleasure as smoking itself.  Of course, I use these mostly for salmon and shrimp, but it is so much fun to create the chunks from scratch.  I get wonderful smoke from chunks in my bullet water smoker.  Give it a try!!!  Smoke on!  -rfg


----------



## joe schwierling

I actually like to use both chips and a chunk or two. Once the chips burn up and you still have the chunk to smoke away. I have no experience using the pellets.


----------



## frank68

HI 

did you go to meatprocessingprots.com thay have recipes there

frank 68


----------



## panthermountian

Jim, you are the envy of most cookers with the selection of wood you have access to , your wood should be dry for the most part, I say this because when you cut your wood and store it you will have dry wood (like you buy at the store ) you can re-hydrate it in various ways (example , water, beer , ) as a competition cooker myself NO BARK ALLOWED !!! thats where the bugs and mold hide when the wood is dryed, as for size, it depends on your cooker, Remember it's easer to add than to take away, I suggest 3'' to 4'' chunks of wood for smoke ( Look at the bags they sell in stores ) dont put wet wood on your fire source, put the smoke wood to the edge of the fire and let the heat come to your wood, this will give a longer burn and smoke, you want just a light blue smoke comming from your stack not a heavy white smoke that will make your food bitter, hope this helps


----------



## mountainrubs

Im old and  lazy .... so chunks for longer ... less work..lol


----------



## rtbbq2

All that sausage looks great. Gonna start myself this weekend. Have about 40lbs. to make sausage with. Small doe I shot during the bow season here in Minnesota.













522454_512386792123127_301664331_n.jpg



__ rtbbq2
__ Jan 3, 2013


----------



## jim s

Hey, decenty doe man. I like to put 2 does a year in my freezer. They taste better period. Have you played with smoking a deer hind quarter ? I'm  lookin for some advise/recipie on that if you can. Thanks.


----------



## jim s

Hey, thanks . It does help. Have you done venisen hind quarters ? I have an "extra" one I  could use to smoke, if you think it will work. I'm a little comcerned about the lack of fat. Wadda you think ?


----------



## dave17a

Got a New Braunsfel. bought in '99 . Got sources for fruitwoods and cut my own. So therefore I use chunks. Always have. Even used to use hedge. Probably what killed the old round Brinkman watersmoker, which is what I started smoking on. Remember when I got the New Bruansfel Put on a pork loin , Went back 6 hrs later to look and just as raw when put it on. Didnt give her enough heat.  I've used chips Also but maybe once a year in an old heavy steel box .


----------



## rtbbq2

dave17a said:


> Got a New Braunsfel. bought in '99 . Got sources for fruitwoods and cut my own. So therefore I use chunks. Always have. Even used to use hedge. Probably what killed the old round Brinkman watersmoker, which is what I started smoking on. Remember when I got the New Bruansfel Put on a pork loin , Went back 6 hrs later to look and just as raw when put it on. Didnt give her enough heat.  I've used chips Also but maybe once a year in an old heavy steel box .


The lack of fat is a issue. I would think if you brined the hind quarter then smoked it slow, it would be very good. I would bone it first since the bone on venison is very strong. Brine it with cure #1 then smoke it slow at 225 until you get to 140° - 150° max internal temp. Venison is kind of tricky since it is so lean. A good rub after you brine and a slow smoke would turn out a nice piece of meat. I would rub it down with EVOO and a rub of your choice. Let it sit over night in the fridge then get the smoker going in the morning.  I would also trim off all the tallow and silver skin that is visible...


----------



## cellingburgh

Steiny8 said:


> I agree with Jeff. I've got a propane Brinkmann and use chunks and chips. I've found good chips at Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, and some local butcher shops. Typically the wood I find at the butcher shops is the same as the big stores, just a bit more pricey.
> 
> Good luck!


Just a bit more pricey is an understatement at least the butcher shop where I go when compared to the sporting goods store that I wish was a little closer to home.


----------



## sirsmokey

Hey i just quickly browsed the replies on the this because there were so many so this may have been said already.  I have a MasterBUILT propane smokehouse. Let me start by saying i love it!!  I have never used the particular one you are referring to however i think they are all kind of alike in the way they work (the quality of the build seems to be the only difference i see) . I have used both chips and chunks and both have worked well.  If your chip tray is like mine and is "vented" (you can see the flame through the slots), you can use chips. The only problem with the chips was that they lite fire if you just toss them in the tray. I actually soak some of mine and leave some dry. I make sort of a foil ball around them with chips inside. Leave top vented and poke small holes in the bottom. Toss it anywhere on the tray. You can also purchase a cast iron pan that will sit on top but i think the foil does just fine. Another trick i have found to get a longer lasting smoke from the chips is to wrap some that are soaked in water and then make another ball full of them that are not soaked. This works well because by the time the dry ones are done smoking, the wet ones start up making smoke to keep it going for longer without opening the door. As far as chunks go, i have used them and they do last wayyyy longer then the chips but i have also had those catch fire at times. Overall i have favored the chips because i can get more varieties compared to the chunks at my local stores. I also like the thin blue smoke they produce which sometimes my chunks have created a really thick smoke. I hope this has helped you in your decision, Either way, HAPPY SMOKING!!

-john


----------



## overground

cellingburgh said:


> Just a bit more pricey is an understatement at least the butcher shop where I go when compared to the sporting goods store that I wish was a little closer to home.


Just the opposite here...there are NO butcher shops around me at all. Plenty of sporting and hardware stores though. I'll gladly trade you. ;-)


----------



## dave17a

Bummer. I bet somewhere there is is a butcher shop. Where the hell do you live? Got 3 within 20 miles of me.


----------



## daricksta

Welcome aboard.  I have a Masterbuilt 30" electric water smoker. I started out using chips but then read about Todd Johnson and his A-MAZE-N pellet smoker. I bought it and now pellets are all I use. I've experimented with cooking ribs with wood chips and with wood pellets and, for me, pellets are much simpler and easier to use. My favorite benefit is that I can fill up the pellet smoker, light it, and I get smoke for hours. With wood chips, I have to refill the tray about every 20-30 minutes.

Good luck.


----------



## overground

dave17a said:


> Bummer. I bet somewhere there is is a butcher shop. Where the hell do you live? Got 3 within 20 miles of me.


Camarillo, CA. Any place that claims to be a "butcher" are all just resellers of Harris Ranch meats. Either that or the Mexican carnicerias.

There is (was) one called Laird's in Santa Paula, CA (about 20 mi away), but he too has just gone to selling Harris Ranch meats. He told me the regulatory "red tape" (thanks California) just doesn't make having a traditional butchering facility worth it. He said he will butcher a wild boar now and again for "friends" who have killed them.


----------



## bruce1334

Do you think 3" cube chunks are large enough for a long burn? I am using mulberry.

thanks


----------



## dewey51

I have a MES, live in western WA, I have apple, plum, pear, and cherry in my back yard, and alder all over the place.  One 'wood' I've not seen mentioned much is grape vine.  I've used it on chicken, and really like it.  Not tried it on pork yet, but bet it'd be good.   Chips or Chunks?  What ever my little hatchet will give me.... it all smokes.


----------



## sjturbo

New to the forum but I've already seen some great info! I've smoked before on my Little Chief electric but alas it's time to move up! I'm interested in the Master Forge 2 door at Lowes (can't break the budget). One of my questions is what is the best type of wood cut for this type of propande smoker, chips chunks or pellets? I've also seen some mods to improve heat and smoke retention that look good. Hope to be able to share my experiences (once I have some). Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## richoso1

Welcome to the SMF, good luck on selecting your new smoker. I moved your thread to roll call, so that everyone can give you a warm welcome. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sjturbo

Judging by the avalnache of reply's I must be in the wrong forum.


----------



## richoso1

Depening on the type of smoker, and the the firebox size, chips or chunks will work. Chunks will give you a longer burn and less time spent refilling chips. Just my opinion.


----------



## rdknb

Welcome to SMF, Not sure how I missed your post, I use chips in my Brinkman. but have been thinking about seeing what happens with some smaller chunks.  Best to try both and see what works for you


----------



## Dutch

sjturbo, welcome to SMF. I started out using wood chips in my GOSM propane smoker but then I made the switch to wood chunks. I have used wood pellets only because my daughter gave them to me one year for Father's Day and I didn't have the heart to tell her that she got the wrong stuff. The pellets worked just fine, but I can't justify the extra expense of the pellets vs. the cost of wood chucks to strictly use the pellets.


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome Turbo to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127  

  Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

  

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## birdleggs

chips always


----------



## nwdave

Well, I'm going to go against the trend, kinda, sorta.  I smoke with a GOSM.  I'm still experimenting with various wood smoke flavors if you will.  Being a resident of NorthWest Washington State, I find that my access to the various favored woods is extremely limited.  Most of the commercial sources (read big box stores) seem to think that hickory and mesquite are the only woods available, throughout the world.  A good friend of mine did his winter sojurn through the south and picked up some Pecan Logs in a bag which I treasure but that's about it.  Yes, I could order "chunks and smoking logs" off the internet but then I have to pay big bucks for shipping.  Alternative:  Pellets, Chips, Shavings, Chunks, anything available locally.  Ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I recommend chunks with some chips added in to fill in the voids.. it should give you a nice long session of smoke before you have to refill it.


----------



## sgtbarker

Newbie here as well and also a newbie to smoking. I purchased a Masterbuilt 3 rack electric smoker this summer and started out using chips for two easy reasons, one the manufacturer recommended them and two the wood box is very small and so I'm restricted to chips or pellets. Hope to glean a lot of info from the forum.


----------



## SmokinAl

sgtbarker said:


> Newbie here as well and also a newbie to smoking. I purchased a Masterbuilt 3 rack electric smoker this summer and started out using chips for two easy reasons, one the manufacturer recommended them and two the wood box is very small and so I'm restricted to chips or pellets. Hope to glean a lot of info from the forum.




Welcome to SMF Sarge!

Why don't you go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome!


----------



## steamaway

If you have a Gander Mountain locally they have a good selection of woods to choose from. Good selection of smokers as well. I prefer chunks normally as they can also provide some heat.


----------



## michael ark

What jeff said.


----------



## steiny8

I agree with Jeff. I've got a propane Brinkmann and use chunks and chips. I've found good chips at Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, and some local butcher shops. Typically the wood I find at the butcher shops is the same as the big stores, just a bit more pricey.

Good luck!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Welcome to SMF, I recommend the free e-course to help get you goin. I would personally go with chips with some chunk. chunk could be your heaver smoke wood if used sparingly to get a great flavor


----------



## roller

Welcome and thanks for joining us here at SMF...I use pellets now that I am a AMAZN smoker guy...


----------



## eaglenrv

At most retailers, chunks are a better buy.


----------



## wkydog

I am sort of new to the smoking scene. A lot of my family had their own smoke houses. They were all home made and of various sizes. Some that you could walk into. All of them used chunks or small logs. That is where I came in. I found the wood and cut it. I even had a customer that used Cotton Wood on fish and it turned out good. His smoker was two 55 gal. barrels that he welded together. I am retired now and so I got one of the Brinkman electrics. I use the biskets and am starting to experiment.

I do have a question. I did some pheasants a while back and they turned out like leather. Flavor was good but it was more like jerky on the bone. I kept the heat at 165 for three hours on 6 birds. Do I need the heat higher and a shorter time or what ? I want to do a goose next if I can figure out how to make it tender and moist.

Thanks


----------

